# 2011 DC Status for Travis Rice



## Guest (Mar 9, 2010)

Travis Rice only rides the best, so take a look at what he will be on next year!

YouTube - Sneak Preview 2011 DC Status Travis Rice Snowboard Boot


----------



## supremej (Feb 14, 2010)

that new bos looks weird


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2010)

*bos?*

did u mean boa? bos makes no sense :-/


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Looks pretty impressive.....

I hate that DC usually makes a narrow boot though. If they make this boot a little wider and tougher then DC history has shown, this thing may have some potential.


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2010)

i feel u milo. dc also has a lot of painful pressure points. the rep said that they removed a lot of the hard structural aspects on this boot, but it still felt like a classic DC boot. i also tried the new k2 boa boot like and i gotta say they were AWESOME! sooo comfy


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Glad they redesigned it. I had the '09 Status, and it gave me pressure points after they were thoroughly broken in. This new one looks like the Circuit BOA that 32 discontinued.


----------

